# Pretreatment spray for DTG T-Shirt Printer Epson R2000 A3 CMYK+WWWW



## Collacheeni (Dec 13, 2011)

I have recently bought a DTG Printer, (Epson R2000 A3 CMYK+WWWW) model

What pretreatment sprays and accessories do i need? And whats the best suppliers based in the UK?

Is the setup for pre treating colored/dark garments costly? and will i need a spray tent, spray gun etc?

Is it a simple spray solution?

HELP!!!!!

Any advice or knowledge would be greatly appreciated


----------

